# Need for speed Rivals seit neusten nur Probleme



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2015)

Hey Leute,

Bis vor kurzen hatte ich nie Probleme was das Spiel angeht. Nur seit neusten ist mir im Spiel aufgefallen das ich ab und an Grafikfehler habe, bzw er schmeißt mich ab und zu mit der Fehlermeldung raus (siehe Bild (den Fehler kenne ich absolut nicht)) Und kurz darauf erscheint die Info Anzeige (Nvidia Treiber reagiert nicht mehr).

Bin echt am verzweifeln... Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte bzw was ich mal ausprobieren kann.

Zum System:

Asus H87-Pro
I5 4750 3,2GHz
8GB 1333
inno3d geforce gtx 770 ichill herculez x3 ultra 4gb  (Treiber 347.52)
Samsung SSD 120GB
Seagate 2TB

Viele Dank


----------



## FrozenPie (11. März 2015)

Läuft die Karte auf Standardtakt oder ist sie OCed? Welches Netzteil hast du?


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2015)

Netzteil : Sharkoon WPM V2 600W (ca halbes Jahr alt)

Nein ich bin der Meinung das es keine OC Karte ist....bzw ich hab da nix Übertaktet


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. März 2015)

Das ist ein EA Titel, diese Fehlermeldungen bekommt man da als Feature dazu! Ich hatte zum Beispiel mal während des spielens mein DX deinstalliert! Oder wie im deinem Fall die GPU mal eben entnommen, während des spielens! Und wenn man mal die GPU neu reinsetzt und den Treiber komplett neu installiert sowie Direct X dann bekommt man die Fehlermeldung: Das Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr! This is tripple A shit!


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Das ist ein EA Titel, diese Fehlermeldungen bekommt man da als Feature dazu! Ich hatte zum Beispiel mal während des spielens mein DX deinstalliert! Oder wie im deinem Fall die GPU mal eben entnommen, während des spielens! Und wenn man mal die GPU neu reinsetzt und den Treiber komplett neu installiert sowie Direct X dann bekommt man die Fehlermeldung: Das Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr! This is tripple A shit!




Jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch bitte!!! Wie  das spiel funktioniert nicht mehr? Warum?

Ich muss dazu sagen... Ich weis jetzt nicht mehr genau ob das bei dem Spiel war oder bei Assassin´s Creed Unity  da hat er bei der Installation von Direct x gemeckert... bzw bei der Installation von NFS Rivals wenn er da DX  mit installieren soll...meckert er auch. muss ich immer manuell erneut ausführen denn klappt es


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. März 2015)

Da hat er Recht. Das ist wirklich triple A shit!
EA programmiert nur noch Müll. Vor allem was NFS angeht das ist höchstens ein Haufen Softwareschrott. Nichtmal den DVD-Rohling wert! 

Spiel NFS Porsche, wenn du ein meisterhaftes Rennspiel willst. Das waren noch vernünftige Spiele! Es ist 15 Jahre alt und läuft besser als dieser moderne, lieblos drauflosprogrammierte Rotz.


----------

